# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: پیدا کردن نام مکان ip ای پی و مشخصات ان

## enteha14252

سلام  دوستان کدی هست که بتوان با ان علاوه بر خود آی پی ip مکان و مشخصات ان را پیدا کرد؟
خود ای پی را با جاوا اسکریپت پیدا میکنم ولی کشور و شهرش رو نمیتونم بیارم

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام  دوستان کدی هست که بتوان با ان علاوه بر خود آی پی ip مکان و مشخصات ان را پیدا کرد؟ خود ای پی را با جاوا اسکریپت پیدا میکنم ولی کشور و شهرش رو نمیتونم بیارم


سلام.
برای گرفتن این اطلاعات می تونید از Wolfram Alpha API ها استفاده کنید (تا 2000 فراخوانی در ماه رایگان هستش، البته برای استفاده های غیر تجاری).
برای این منظور، ابتدا Account مورد نظر رو اینجا ایجاد کنید، سپس با ارسال درخواستی (از طریق JavaScript) به این آدرس (که در اون جای xxx، باید appid ی خودتون و جای 192.168.0.100، IP Address مورد نظر رو قرار بدید):

http://api.wolframalpha.com/v2/query...rmat=plaintext

می تونید اطلاعات IP Address مورد نظر (از جمله Location اونو) دریافت کنید.

موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* تعداد انتخابها در این زمینه زیاده، بطور مثال می تونید از IP LocationTools استفاده کنید. حتی می تونید از Geolocation API ها در HTML5 استفاده کنید.

----------


## enteha14252

یعنی الگوریتم خاصی برای پیدا کردن مکان یا شهر ای پی وجود نداره

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> یعنی الگوریتم خاصی برای پیدا کردن مکان یا شهر ای پی وجود نداره


خیر، وجود نداره و این اطلاعات در حال تغییر هستن. (شاید بد نباشه سرویس رایگان MaxMind رو نیز آزمایش کنید).

موفق باشید.

----------

